# midnight main line blockage. .. freshly remodeled



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Got this call a few nights ago..house stopped up and it's pouring down rain. The whole house was recently replumbed.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

If I could only learn to caulk a tub as well as that guy caulked his PVC joints!!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

They screwed everything and now I gotta fix it.....


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

$5000.00 worth of work...jack legs provide so much work for me around here!


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Really piped this mess. Trying to upload more pics


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Can't get to upload..


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> Really piped this mess. Trying to upload more pics


Where is the vent for that shower 
And also is that a union ptraps ???


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

The vent is above that 90. That's why I had to plumb it in the joists. And yea that's a union 2" p trap.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Had to crop this. Only way to make it upload....


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

No comment, I've abused you enough.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> $5000.00 worth of work...jack legs provide so much work for me around here!


Them people need to get their money back lol


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

It's helping to pay for my new box truck I'm getting this week .


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah my pvc work doesn't hold a candle to yours huh master??
stile this from your album.haha.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Alright, I can't help myself. What would a building inspector say about your hole locations? 2" 90 not a long sweep, perforated strap for hangers? Come on, I thought you had a PROFESSIONAL license. Can you say Cracker Jack box? Oh ya, us old farts eat those.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> No comment, I've abused you enough. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> I never for enough , and still get it from time to time from the license guys


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

The 90 is a L/s.and we use perf strapp here.salt air eats the galvanized strap up bad.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> Yeah my pvc work doesn't hold a candle to yours huh master?? stile this from your album.haha.




Lmao it ok
I got better


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> It's helping to pay for my new box truck I'm getting this week .



Dude please tell me who doesn't get paid on this site ?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> The 90 is a L/s.and we use perf strapp here.salt air eats the galvanized strap up bad.



Lmao that 90 is a short sweep and also try these next time


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> The 90 is a L/s.and we use perf strapp here.salt air eats the galvanized strap up bad.


Then at least use a plastic J hook, it won't look as amateur . I live in a salt air region, doesn't seem to be problem here. So what's your excuse for your holes in the joists?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

90 is l/s. And where do you get those??our supply houses don't sell them


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> 90 is l/s. And where do you get those??our supply houses don't sell them


No that a short sweep master


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> No that a short sweep master


That's what I thought, my eyes aren't that bad for an old fart

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I bought the materials so I know it was l/s. It also looks like the line is back falling after the trap but it's not.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> I bought the materials so I know it was l/s. It also looks like the line is back falling after the trap but it's not.



You must of bought them but don't know what you are getting


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

You see now


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I always preferred using a 45 and ST 45 to compensate for pitch from horizontal to vertical, by offsetting the centerlines of the fitting roughly a 1/4" , just smart mechanics

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I wasn't trying to over complicate things ...crawlspace wreaked of sewer and was really tight..


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> No that a short sweep master


 I do believe that the 90 in question is a standard sweep not short or long. Short sweeps were for venting only. Some supply houses don't know the difference between standard or long sweep.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> I do believe that the 90 in question is a standard sweep not short or long. Short sweeps were for venting only. Some supply houses don't know the difference between standard or long sweep.


As far as I've ever known a standard 90 is a short sweep. What your referring to I've known to be a vent 90 and then a long sweep. I have never used a long sweep or a vent 90. Just a standard or a street and regular 45 to make a long sweep.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

3 90's

1- vent 90

2- short sweep 90

3- long sweep 90

Can I get an Elvis pic from someone?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Well in my castiron days there were 3 90's we used 1. quarterbend 2. short sweep 3. long sweep. In pvc we use 1. vent 90 2. quarterbend 3. long sweep.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> 3 90's
> 
> 1- vent 90
> 
> ...



and a quarter bend is allowed on drainage as long as you're going from a horizontal to a vertical down turn


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

justme said:


> and a quarter bend is allowed on drainage as long as you're going from a horizontal to a vertical down turn


Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

justme said:


> and a quarter bend is allowed on drainage as long as you're going from a horizontal to a vertical down turn


Never said it wasn't

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Alright, I can't help myself. What would a building inspector say about your hole locations? 2" 90 not a long sweep, perforated strap for hangers? Come on, I thought you had a PROFESSIONAL license. Can you say Cracker Jack box? Oh ya, us old farts eat those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone



maybe I misunderstood you calling him out for not using a long sweep , but by a lot of codes it legal to use a quarterbend on a vertical to horizontal turn as long as the line is 2" or less.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

justme said:


> maybe I misunderstood you calling him out for not using a long sweep , but by a lot of codes it legal to use a quarterbend on a vertical to horizontal turn as long as the line is 2" or less.


We also allow 1 shorts sweep on a fixture branch

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

umm that pipe has more sag then larry kings.....thats why you hire licensed contractors


----------

